# Kestrel Strike....Dove loses



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Just when I thought the breasts in my freezer would never have company I saw this lovely on the way back to work from lunch. 1 shot back of the head, which practically exploded. 1" TBG straight cut, 7/16" steel and flop that was all she wrote


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice shot man..!! I really like the ttf kestrels I have been wanting to make one for myself out of hdpe so you know off the top of your head if there are any specs or templates for them floating around on here..?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Nope not to my knowledge...I had to "wing" it pardon the pun


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Woo. Makin it look easy dude!!


----------



## Quynh (Dec 1, 2015)

Good shooting and nice slingshot

Gửi từ ASUS_Z00AD của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot!

Our dove season opens again here on the 25th!


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Headshot !


----------

